# [ebuild] forcer une version dans PROVIDE ?

## Bapt

tout est dans le titre  :Smile: 

Mais pour être plus clair, est il possible de forcer une version dans la variable provide ?

par exemple PROVIDE="virtual/portage-2.1.2" ?

----------

## Magic Banana

Pourquoi ne pas utiliser /etc/portage/package.provided ? Tu peux y indiquer la version...

----------

## Bapt

Parce que je n'utilise pas portage mais paludis et que je voudrais que paludis puisse être reconnu comme portage-2.1.2  :Smile:  normalement et pas au travers d'une "rustine" comme package.provided  :Smile: 

----------

## Magic Banana

J'avoue ne pas comprendre la subtilité...

----------

## Bapt

tu as des ebuilds qui dépendent de >=sys-apps/portage-2.1_pre1 par exemple. Il devrait normalement dépendre de >=virtual/portage-2.1_pre1 car portage à la variable PROVIDE="virtual/portage" (ce que j'essaye de corriger).

or paludis fournit aussi PROVIDE="virtual/portage", mais comme paludis est en version 0.14.3 alors virtual/portage à donc comme version 0.14.3.

Enfin comme 0.14.3 < 2.1_pre1 le package que je veux installer (une fois corrigé) dépend de virtual/portage-2.1_pre1 me réinstalle portage alors que ce n'est pas nécessaire.

J'aimerai donc pouvoir fournir PROVIDE="virtual/portage-2.1.2" dans l'ebuild de paludis ainsi tout le monde est content et mon package trouve paludis comme correspondant à portage-2.1.2.

Je suis peut être complètement à la masse et il y a une autre manière de faire.

Je prend l'exemple avec portage, mais il doit y avoir plein d'exemple possible avec les autres virtuals.

----------

## Magic Banana

Et Paludis n'utilise pas /etc/portage/package.provided (ou un équivalent) ? Parce qu'en y mettant la ligne suivante cela devrait résoudre tous tes problèmes :

```
>=sys-apps/portage-2.1_pre1
```

Ou alors je suis complètement à la masse... Ce qui est très probable !  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Bapt

non paludis n'utilise pas package.provided, car si je me trompe pas les développeurs de paludis considèrent que si tu as besoin de package.provided c'est que tu as un bug quelque part (ebuild, eclass, chaise-clavier, etc.) qui doit être corrigé.

----------

## Magic Banana

C'est pas faux. Il me semble avoir lu aujourd'hui que quelqu'un a soumis un rapport de bug... Il ne reste donc plus qu'à attendre.

----------

## Bapt

c'est moi, mais ce n'est pas ça  :Smile: 

----------

